# Archivage des messages de Mail



## pfraud (4 Novembre 2003)

Je nai presque plus de place sur mon disk où il y a mon système OS X et je voudrais faire de la place en archivant mes mails. Je ne sais pas comment archiver ceux du logiciel Mail Apple. Jai peur de faire une cdans la Bibliothèque et de toute façon je ny trouve pas mes messages.
Signé: Le benêt


----------



## Bilbo (4 Novembre 2003)

Je vois que tu n'as pas eu besoin de mon courriel pour t'inscrire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_(private joke)_

Il te suffit d'archiver le dossier ~/Library/Mail en le gravant par exemple. Ensuite, dans _Apple Mail _tu effaces les messages dans tes boites aux lettres pour faire de la place.

Quand tu veux regarder tes archives, tu remets ton CD dans le mac et tu importes le dossier ad hoc dans _Apple Mail. _ Tu peux aussi quitter _Apple Mail, _mettre le dossier ~/Library/Mail sur le bureau, remettre ton archive en place et tu auras tes courriels tels qu'ils étaient au moment de l'archivage. Une fois tes archives lues, tu rejettes ~/Library/Mail et tu remets en place le dossier qui est sur le bureau.

À+


----------



## myckmack (4 Novembre 2003)

pfraud a dit:
			
		

> Je nai presque plus de place sur mon disk où il y a mon système OS X et je voudrais faire de la place en archivant mes mails. Je ne sais pas comment archiver ceux du logiciel Mail Apple. Jai peur de faire une cdans la Bibliothèque et de toute façon je ny trouve pas mes messages.
> 
> ...


Ils sont dans le dossier Mail de ta Bibliothèque.

Je crois que l'aide de Mail parle de l'archivage.


----------



## Bilbo (4 Novembre 2003)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'aide de Mail parle de l'archivage.


En effet, je viens d'y jeter un oeil. L'article dans Panther s'appelle « Sauvegarde du courrier » et il est bien fait.

À+


----------



## pfraud (6 Novembre 2003)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Je pensais trouver une astuce pour ne pas tout archiver, comme on peut le faire dans Entourage: j'archive par exemple tous les messages qui ont plus de deux mois, juste en les tirant dans un dossier où je les retrouve facilement.


----------



## salvatore (10 Novembre 2003)

pfraud a dit:
			
		

> j'archive par exemple tous les messages qui ont plus de deux mois, juste en les tirant dans un dossier où je les retrouve facilement.



C'est la meme manip sur Mail que dans Entourage.

Créer une nouvelle boite à lettre, y placer les messages à archiver et déposer la boite à lettre (un dossier en fait) sur le bureau. Les messages sont sauvegardés sous forme d'un fichier au format mbox. Tu peux ensuite zipper le fichier pour économiser de la place.


----------

